
Rise of the Extinction Deniers - pseudolus
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/extinction-countdown/rise-of-the-extinction-deniers/
======
southern_cross
I see that Scientific American is once again easily attaining its recently
lowered journalistic standards. Of course, if you're paying attention you'll
note that this article wasn't written by their own staff, but is in fact a
reprint of someone else's work which appears elsewhere. This way S.A. gets to
maintain a certain amount of "plausible deniability", I guess.

Also, ff you've been paying attention then you'll know that quite a few so-
called "extinct" species eventually pop up somewhere else, so maybe they
weren't so much extinct after all! In fact, there was a report out just this
week claiming that dozens of such species have recently been found, all
concentrated in pretty much the same area. I haven't yet tried to verify that
report, though.

